# Seeking work experiance / volunteering with animals



## Terrapinrex (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, 

I am posting on this forum to ask whether anyone is or knows someone who is taking on work experiance / volunteers for roles working with animals? (Preferably in the London area). I am a 22 year old graduate, not of school age. 

Thanks


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you spoken to London Zoo? This would be a good place to start.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

There's Deen City Farm south of London

DCF website

Plus Chessington Zoo although not so easy to get to

Merlin Entertainments Group - Serious about fun


----------



## Terrapinrex (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, I had a look on their website and they have positions for volunteers. However, I would ideally prefer somewhere I could eventually work my way upto a paid position. 

My mistake was perhaps not studying Zoology or a related feild at University. But surely it is not too late to go into this field at the ripe old age of 22?


----------



## Terrapinrex (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok Thanks Stephen P, 

I will have a look at these


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Terrapinrex said:


> Hi, I had a look on their website and they have positions for volunteers. However, I would ideally prefer somewhere I could eventually work my way upto a paid position.
> 
> My mistake was perhaps not studying Zoology or a related feild at University. But surely it is not too late to go into this field at the ripe old age of 22?


You don't need a zoology degree to work in a zoo! Becoming a volunteer at a zoo would be a good way to get into a paid position I would have thought.


----------



## Terrapinrex (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok, thanks Ian. I really appreciate it


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

ian14 said:


> You don't need a zoology degree to work in a zoo! Becoming a volunteer at a zoo would be a good way to get into a paid position I would have thought.


Yup you don't need a zoology degree to work in a zoo, or any degree at all thought one in the correct field will help. What your really need is plenty of work experience to show how dedicated you are so starting off as a volunteer will really help, as if a paid position opens up you'll be known to the establishment so they're more likely to take you on Hope this helps


----------



## Terrapinrex (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for your help, I will definetly have a look into some volunteering programmes.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Check out the BIAZA website - they currently have an internship available that may be of interest to you? Vacancies - Biaza


----------



## Terrapinrex (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for your help Neep Neep, unfortunetly I live abit too far away for the vacancy as the travel expenses wont be enough! But I will have a look on the website Biaza website for anything abit closer.


----------

